# Morning or afternoon workout?



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

When does everyone do their workout? I find about an hour and a half after ive got up is the best time for me.. when it gets daqrk at 5pm all i want to do is curl up on the sofa with my blanket.. i suck at evening workouts!

When is the nest time to workout?


----------



## trucker tom (Aug 27, 2012)

Same as you...Get up at 7am and in the gym by 9am when its quietish with some young mums in lycra to look at....lol

In the gym up to 90 mins on a 4 days on 4 days off routine..Hey! got to work sometime...


----------



## Hannibal (Jul 4, 2012)

I prefer and lift heavier at midday but due to work and commitments, I nearly always go before work at 6.30am


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

Haha yes i bet thats nice for you truckertom! 

Gosh 6.30 am?! wow.. I went at half 10 today lol.. will have to be later tomorrow though as im working!


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

After work around 4 ish works best for me as i feel like at that time of day i have the most energy.

Trained back on sunday morning this week and i feel like my workout was just not as good (not as strong/little energy) without an day of feeding before hand.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

I train at home as soon as i am home from work around 4.30pm


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

i train around 1pm as the gym isn't so busy then


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm waiting outside the gym doors at 630am. If it opened earlier, I'd be in there!


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

6am for me!


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

Wow! Talk about dedication!!


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

Recently started 6.30am workouts.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Always train after work, after I've had most meals. So 3:00pm or 11pm depending on what shift I'm on.


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

When I can. Got to fit it around work and juggling 4 kids! I work shifts which helps with them in school and the girlfriend at work. Often have to do it on night shifts so usually try and sneak to the gym in work at 3am. Any later than this and the pwo drink hasn't worn off by the time i finish!


----------



## Scorpiokitty (Nov 8, 2012)

This has made me think, and I have never been to the gym in the AM!

I am a complete night owl (always have been) and sleep from around 2/3am -10/11am. That's just me.. that's my body clock now, I'm a few hours shifted forward than the 'average' person..

My workouts are usually at the earliest 1 or 2pm, or later on at 6pm. Being self employed allows me a lot of afternoon flexibility.

Am in complete awe of peeps that train at the crack of dawn/before work etc :thumb: Wow


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

LuLuJJ said:


> When does everyone do their workout? I find about an hour and a half after ive got up is the best time for me.. when it gets daqrk at 5pm all i want to do is curl up on the sofa with my blanket.. i suck at evening workouts!
> 
> When is the nest time to workout?


youve redeemed yourself with this thread haha just messing about 

i like to train in the evening.. got more engery/food in me then, feel I can do a better workout

im a zombie in the morning!


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> youve redeemed yourself with this thread haha just messing about
> 
> i like to train in the evening.. got more engery/food in me then, feel I can do a better workout
> 
> im a zombie in the morning!


HAHA, whatever you've liked me all along! 

I have to have an hour to wake up and of course a black coffee..  Then i go evenings are a terrible time for me to do anything! lol

people training at 6 am are machines!!


----------



## Scorpiokitty (Nov 8, 2012)

LuLuJJ said:


> . when it gets dark at 5pm all i want to do is curl up on the sofa with my blanket.. i suck at evening workouts!


This the other night though! My god :no: I was totally 'in for the night'. I literally had to text some trainers I know to motivate my ass over to the gym! lol


----------



## ShibbyFly (Jan 19, 2011)

Used to train at 17.30 but recently switched to 7.30. It means I have to get up at 6.30 and i don't have as much strength whilst training, but it frees up loads of time in the evenings. Catch 22.


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

Has to be morning shortly after getting up.

To late in the day and i just want to chill so putting in the effort becomes a chore not an enjoyment


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

cardio at 7am and weights at 5pm is perfect for me

I work at home, so its the only chance to get out of the house lol


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

I am definitely a morning gal (06.45), plus the gym is quiet then too. I sometimes have a lunchtime workout if I oversleep and cannot drag my @$$ out of bed, but always have less energy then.....each to their own...


----------



## Zoe_baby (Jul 2, 2012)

Im not a morning person. I would rather go to the gym after i have finished at the stables . About 4pm for an hour


----------



## Fieryfilly (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm there at 6am most mornings, it's usually quieter then, and I'm a morning person anyway, usually awake at very silly o'clock due to not being able to sleep, plus when I get in at night all I want is a shower, get my pj's on and curl up in front of the tellie


----------

